# Laptop hangs on waiting for udev uevents to be processed

## squareHat

I have been running Gentoo on a T41 for 4+ years. Recently I accidently used a Dell charger to power the laptop. There does not appear to be any obvious damage. However whenever I now attempt to boot using battery power only the machine hangs on waiting for udev uevents to be processed'

It can boot on normal power and it can run on battery power, but if running on the battery when udev starts then it will just hang. It never had this problem before, Its not because of software change as I have not made any. As this occurs before any File Systems are mounted, there is not usefull log.

Any ideas around this problem, or perhaps how to get some log of what UDEV is doing?

----------

## monkeygirl

For debugging udev at boot have you tried editing your /etc/init.d/udev file? 

 71   ebegin "Starting udevd"

 72   start-stop-daemon --start --exec /sbin/udevd -- --daemon --debug

 73   eend $?

----------

## squareHat

In the end I tracked it down to a kernel module the ACPI processor, ACPI thermal, ACPI cpu throttle modules. No longer work with the slightly deffective laptop.

I removed them and the machines good for a little longer...

----------

